# Up Synthroid before Surgery?



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone "upped" their Synthoid prior to surgery, knowing the dose would increase significantly once the surgery was done anyway? Wondering if it would be less of a "shock" than going from my current 50mcg up to a high amount post surgery...? I still have a prescription for 112mcg from the originally HIGH dosage I was given (but have only been taking the amended 50).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont think you'd want to do that. I mean, I'm not 100% sure on this, but right after surgery, you go through a dumping process. I was having hot flashes, felt tense and didnt sleep the night after. I would imagine it'd be worse if you were upping your dose ahead of time.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with joplin. I wouldn't mess with it.

If you think about it, it really shouldn't be that much of a shock...before surgery, your body is making it, after surgery, it's coming from a pill. And in theory, it should be close to the same amount.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Makes good sense. I think I would have been scared to mess with it anyway.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Has anyone "upped" their Synthoid prior to surgery, knowing the dose would increase significantly once the surgery was done anyway? Wondering if it would be less of a "shock" than going from my current 50mcg up to a high amount post surgery...? I still have a prescription for 112mcg from the originally HIGH dosage I was given (but have only been taking the amended 50).


What I would do is call the surgeon and the anesthesist and find out what they want you to do. I personally don't think it would be wise to increase and they may want you to stop your meds a few days before the surgery.

Let us know on what you decide is the best course.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm expecting a call this Thursday for a "pre op consultation". I will ask then about specific instructions.


----------

